# Tivo Premiere Sound Issue



## DonB. (Apr 4, 2010)

Ok I have had the Premiere for a couple of days, here is my issue if anyone has a solution I am all ears. I have the system set up to my Plasma Panasonic, through HDMI, all is fine except for the odd time when I switch from a HD channel I will loose the sound on my Tivo, takes a couple of Tivo button hits to get it back. Now I do not know if it is related strickly to an HD issue. But I do not pay for HD channels through Comcast but when I do a full scan I do get the regular HD channels from ABC, NBC, Fox, and ABC but I do not get any guide info, so I do not know if this is the issue with the sound problem, but I also do notice when I am on an HD channel and come out of that channel by hitting the Tivo Central button I get a small blackout screen then it comes right back. Now I have not tried to hook up the Component cables to see if it does the same. I prefer the HDMI so I can have my Tivo hooked also to RCA Jacks connected to my VCR for back up transfers, any help would be greatly appreciates

PS, when I set up my Tivo for the first time it also did a service software update !!!!


----------



## DonB. (Apr 4, 2010)

Bump


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I've not seen these problems on any of my units. A couple go straight to TVs, and the rest go through receivers. All using HDMI.


----------



## Popasmurf (Jun 10, 2002)

You might try your Dolby Digital settings. I see it quite a bit and have switched my audio to Dolby --> PCM


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

I lose audio after exiting the menus some.
Hitting the replay button brings it back.


----------



## DonB. (Apr 4, 2010)

Yep same here



SoBayJake said:


> I lose audio after exiting the menus some.
> Hitting the replay button brings it back.


----------



## DonB. (Apr 4, 2010)

I will give that a try, thanks



Popasmurf said:


> You might try your Dolby Digital settings. I see it quite a bit and have switched my audio to Dolby --> PCM


----------



## DonB. (Apr 4, 2010)

Also on another note, is the reason why I do not get guide info for my HD channels NBC,ABC,FOX and CBS because they are the free versions and not the paid subscription or am I missing something here, I also notice the small blackouts are when I am on those HD channel, when I am on the regular channels I seem not to have any issues


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

DonB. said:


> Also on another note, is the reason why I do not get guide info for my HD channels NBC,ABC,FOX and CBS because they are the free versions and not the paid subscription


Do you have CableCARDS? Or are you OTA? Either way, you should get guide data for them. When you tune to NBC, does it have the call sign?


----------



## DonB. (Apr 4, 2010)

I am OTA, and yes I do get the NBC logo, but I do not get guide info on those channels, it was the same issue with the last HD box I had with Tivo also, I can manually record stuff, but does not show info, I will take a image to show you all



SoBayJake said:


> Do you have CableCARDS? Or are you OTA? Either way, you should get guide data for them. When you tune to NBC, does it have the call sign?


----------



## DonB. (Apr 4, 2010)

OK tried this and still the same issue and it happened when I came out of an HD channel and went into Tivo central, then I lost sounds, then after pressing a few buttons it comes back



Popasmurf said:


> You might try your Dolby Digital settings. I see it quite a bit and have switched my audio to Dolby --> PCM


----------



## DonB. (Apr 4, 2010)

Sorry for the fuzzy pictures but it will give you the point I am talking about, I have another image I will try to upload in another post as it allows only 3 here






























SoBayJake said:


> Do you have CableCARDS? Or are you OTA? Either way, you should get guide data for them. When you tune to NBC, does it have the call sign?


----------



## DonB. (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

Hmm. Odd. My dad's TiVoHD was doing that, and he forced some connections, and they filled in.

You chose OTA+Cable during Guided Setup right? Where in the country are you? Palm Beach? Does Zap2It.com list those channels for your zip code?


----------



## DonB. (Apr 4, 2010)

I do not believe I did choose OTA, all I did was a scan, I will check Zap2it to see, will let you know, my zip code is 33445, where do i choose the OTA options ??



SoBayJake said:


> Hmm. Odd. My dad's TiVoHD was doing that, and he forced some connections, and they filled in.
> 
> You chose OTA+Cable during Guided Setup right? Where in the country are you? Palm Beach? Does Zap2It.com list those channels for your zip code?


----------



## DonB. (Apr 4, 2010)

Nope I do not see those channel on Zap2it , why do I get them then, weird ??



SoBayJake said:


> Hmm. Odd. My dad's TiVoHD was doing that, and he forced some connections, and they filled in.
> 
> You chose OTA+Cable during Guided Setup right? Where in the country are you? Palm Beach? Does Zap2It.com list those channels for your zip code?


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

I'd suggest rerunning Guided Setup, and be sure to choose "Cable + OTA" when asked. Do you use/need CableCards? If you do, you can get the HD channels that way.


----------



## DonB. (Apr 4, 2010)

I do not use cards, and do not need them, I have 6 TV in the house and they all run on no cards, my provider is Comcast by the way, I will try the guided set up again to see




SoBayJake said:


> I'd suggest rerunning Guided Setup, and be sure to choose "Cable + OTA" when asked. Do you use/need CableCards? If you do, you can get the HD channels that way.


----------



## ckelly33 (Oct 30, 2004)

Popasmurf said:


> You might try your Dolby Digital settings. I see it quite a bit and have switched my audio to Dolby --> PCM


This was also an issue with the Series 3 units as well as the previous iteration of DirecTV's DVR. DirecTV resolve this issue with their latest hardware release and I fully expected TiVo to do the same....but they didn't and yet another reason I am frustrated with my upgrade decision.

Going to PCM does fix the problem, but it also eliminates any 5.1 sound you get from certain channels & programs.

Wirth the S3, I ran HDMI for video and used optical for audio. That solved the problem for me, AND I kept 5.1.


----------



## DonB. (Apr 4, 2010)

I am running the guided set up again and this time I clicked on Cable and Antenna, but keep in mind I only have Cable connected to the back of the Box, nothing in the antenna slot, lets see what that does, also here are 2 more images, look at the HD channels how they have an asterisk by them and say something about press clear to delete, also the other image is for for M Card which we do not use, so I click on no for that


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

Oh. So you are getting 5-1 via cable?
I can't say for sure, but I think it found those stations via a scan of the frequencies. The channel themselves embed the "5-1" so the TiVo knows where it should be. However, since they are not true OTA stations, the TiVo doesn't know what they are. So no guide data. It knows the call signs, but that's just because the call sign is embedded in the channel. If your cable company moves them to a different frequency, you'll lose them until you rescan.


----------



## GCymbala (Jan 22, 2005)

DonB. said:


> Sorry for the fuzzy pictures but it will give you the point I am talking about, I have another image I will try to upload in another post as it allows only 3 here
> 
> This looks to me like it's tuning in QAM (unecrypted digital cable) channels. "5-1" looks QAM-ish to me. If so, I don't know if TiVo can get guide data for those. The cable operators can change those mapping willy nilly.
> 
> Having said that, I've got a Premiere with an M-card (since yesterday) and also saw many HD channels in the 700 range (Comcast Denver Suburbs) that had no guide data ("To be announced") for them.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

You won't get guide data on 5-1, 7-1, etc on cable without a CableCard.

Comcast only reports information for the "official" channel numbers in their lineup. There are no 5-1, 7-1, etc channels in the Comcast lineup. On Comcast's own boxes, and with CableCards, all of those local HD channels are remapped to the 200s, 500s, or 800s (varies by system). When you install a CableCard, all of the HD locals appear on those "official" numbers with full guide data.

Now, with an antenna connected, you do get guide data on 5-1, 7-1, etc, because those are the "official" numbers in the antenna lineup.


----------



## DonB. (Apr 4, 2010)

OK now that I did the guided set up again, I do not get the HD channels I was getting, so I will re do the guided set up for cable only again, so I can get those channels back for now so at least I can do a manual record on them, as for a M Card, is that a charge, or do I just call Comcast and pick one up ???



bkdtv said:


> You won't get guide data on 5-1, 7-1, etc on cable without a CableCard.
> 
> Comcast only reports information for the "official" channel numbers in their lineup. There are no 5-1, 7-1, etc channels in the Comcast lineup. On Comcast's own boxes, and with CableCards, all of those local HD channels are remapped to the 200s, 500s, or 800s (varies by system). When you install a CableCard, all of the HD locals appear on those "official" numbers with full guide data.
> 
> Now, with an antenna connected, you do get guide data on 5-1, 7-1, etc, because those are the "official" numbers in the antenna lineup.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

DonB. said:


> OK now that I did the guided set up again, I do not get the HD channels I was getting, so I will re do the guided set up for cable only again, so I can get those channels back for now so at least I can do a manual record on them, as for a M Card, is that a charge, or do I just call Comcast and pick one up ???


If you have digital cable (such as "digital basic"), the first M-CARD is free so long as you do not have another cable box. If you already have another cable box and intend to keep that, then the typical charge is $1.50-$3.00/mo.

If you only have analog cable, ask them how much it costs to upgrade to digital basic. In some cases, the difference between analog "extended basic" and "digital basic" service is $0 or $1/mo.


----------



## DonB. (Apr 4, 2010)

K I will call them tomorrow, and no I do not have any cable boxes, and as for the package we have here, I believe we have basic analog as it is paid in bulk by the association, Now for my next issue I did the guided setup again and now I do not get those HD channels anymore, anyway of getting back in the meantime



bkdtv said:


> If you have digital cable (such as "digital basic"), the first M-CARD is free so long as you do not have another cable box. If you already have another cable box and intend to keep that, then the typical charge is $1.50-$3.00/mo.
> 
> If you only have analog cable, ask them how much it costs to upgrade to digital basic. In some cases, the difference between analog "extended basic" and "digital basic" service is $0 or $1/mo.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

DonB. said:


> I am running the guided set up again and this time I clicked on Cable and Antenna, but keep in mind I only have Cable connected to the back of the Box, nothing in the antenna slot[...]


If you have nothing connected to the antenna input, then you are not doing OTA.


----------



## DonB. (Apr 4, 2010)

Well how did I get them before, I just called Comcast, they want an extra 12.95 per month to get a Mcard and they say they have to come install it, ??? if I factory default and redo the guided set up will I get them back, and will I also loose all my recording if I do a FD ??



orangeboy said:


> If you have nothing connected to the antenna input, then you are not doing OTA.


----------



## DonB. (Apr 4, 2010)

I think I know how I got those HD channel before, it was by doing a channel scan in the channel section, after the guided setup, I am doing it now, will report back and let you know


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

DonB. said:


> Well how did I get them before, I just called Comcast, they want an extra 12.95 per month to get a Mcard and they say they have to come install it, ??? if I factory default and redo the guided set up will I get them back, and will I also loose all my recording if I do a FD ??


It sounds like you did a channel scan, then added them in the "Channels I receive" application. Redoing Guided Setup will not delete your recordings or Season Passes & Wishlists, so no worries there. That will only happen if you select "Clear & delete everything".


----------



## DonB. (Apr 4, 2010)

That is how I did, you are correct, I am doing it now and it is almost finished, at least it allows me to get my HD channels back in the meantime, how would I get the OTA channels, do I need to install a special antenna outside and then connect that to the back of the TIVO antenna input ??, and if yes, where do I get such an antenna ??



orangeboy said:


> It sounds like you did a channel scan, then added them in the "Channels I receive" application. Redoing Guided Setup will not delete your recordings or Season Passes & Wishlists, so no worries there. That will only happen if you select "Clear & delete everything".


----------



## DonB. (Apr 4, 2010)

O,K update I did get those HD channel back at least for now, LOL


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

DonB. said:


> That is how I did, you are correct, I am doing it now and it is almost finished, at least it allows me to get my HD channels back in the meantime, how would I get the OTA channels, do I need to install a special antenna outside and then connect that to the back of the TIVO antenna input ??, and if yes, where do I get such an antenna ??


No need for a "special" antenna. I have a small indoor antenna and pull in ~40 channels. I had considered doing the following, but ended up buying an antenna out of convenience:






But yes, if you hook up an antenna to the antenna input on your TiVo, and specify cable + antenna during Guided Setup, you can get your HD channels OTA with proper Guide Data. The Guide Data for my area includes more channels than I can receive (listing stations as far west as Tampa & as far east as Melbourne/Space Coast; I'm in Orlando), so I deselected those.


----------



## DonB. (Apr 4, 2010)

Kool I will look into that and report back, if anyone else out there has any recommendations for antennas please post them here so I can look at, all I want from the OTA channels are the free HD channels and to be able to get the guide with them. as I believe my issues with the slight blackout and sound issues are from those scanned HD channels that I get without guide info, I seem not to get those issues from the regular SD channels, looking forward for more info from you guys, thanks in advance :up:



orangeboy said:


> No need for a "special" antenna. I have a small indoor antenna and pull in ~40 channels. I had considered doing the following, but ended up buying an antenna out of convenience:
> 
> But yes, if you hook up an antenna to the antenna input on your TiVo, and specify cable + antenna during Guided Setup, you can get your HD channels OTA with proper Guide Data. The Guide Data for my area includes more channels than I can receive (listing stations as far west as Tampa & as far east as Melbourne/Space Coast; I'm in Orlando), so I deselected those.


----------



## DonB. (Apr 4, 2010)

I was looking at this one on Ebay click here >>>> HD Antenna, any input

And another question are the indoor antennas just as good as the outdoor ones???


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

DonB. said:


> I was looking at this one on Ebay click here >>>> HD Antenna, any input
> 
> And another question are the indoor antennas just as good as the outdoor ones???


You'll always do better with a properly placed outdoor antenna.


----------



## DonB. (Apr 4, 2010)

OK an update, I went out and bought 2 HD Indoor Antennas, an RCA with a power supply, and a Clearstream Micron, they both worked decent, the Clearstream was a little stronger, but they are both going back, as a couple of the HD channels have a week signal where it is set up in the BR, I have moved them around near the window and signal is better, but I decided to go out and buy an Outdoor Antenna and think that will work best. by the way with the OTA's I was getting the guide info, but on the cable 5.1 NBC I still do not nor the other free CBL HD channels I get with a scan. I also know now that this was not the cause of the odd no sound issue I would get once in a while, as I got no sound for a minute or so again and after playing with live TV and Tivo Central it comes back, weird, hopefully they will have a SW update for that issue, will report back when I get the Outdoor Antenna, any suggestions for a good Outdoor Antenna please advise


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

DonB. said:


> by the way with the OTA's I was getting the guide info, but on the cable 5.1 NBC I still do not nor the other free CBL HD channels I get with a scan.


You will *never* get guide info for a cable 5.1 channel (as currently done by TiVo). That is a QAM channel remapped to 5.1, that the TiVo knows nothing about. As of now, to get guide data with cable HD, you must have a CableCARD.


----------



## DonB. (Apr 4, 2010)

Yep I figured that out, but just wanted to update all, thanks for the info again



SoBayJake said:


> You will *never* get guide info for a cable 5.1 channel (as currently done by TiVo). That is a QAM channel remapped to 5.1, that the TiVo knows nothing about. As of now, to get guide data with cable HD, you must have a CableCARD.


----------

